# 2006 Trophy Room



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Taken Opening Day at last light. Weighed in at 160 lbs at Krupp's in Twin Lakes. DNR in Baraga aged him at 3 1/2 years old. I think I'm in love with my new Tikka 7mm. Camp was great - everyone saw deer and enjoyed food, drink, and spirited poker games! Can't wait to go back Thanksgiving even though I'm tagged out - good chance for some advanced scouting...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

[/IMG]


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Sib, not surprised to see you with ANOTHER nice buck


Yep - no surprise there - nice one Brian - 

Congrats to all - great pictures - great hunts - 

ferg....


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Heres my double.
The buck was wounded So I had to take him out.


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## joesetter (Jan 6, 2006)

I shot this guy in Branch County the morning of Nov. 18 with a little single shot 20ga. This is my first deer ever so I'm pretty excited to say the least!!








[/IMG]


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

caznik said:


> Shot this 7 point buck Nov. 15th hunting in Barry co. I was using my 50. Cal. Knight Muzzleloader and shot the deer at 120 yards. When I first seen the deer in the woods walking I didn't even see the rack till I put my scope on it. As the buck was walking through the woods I yelled at it to make it stop. Well it stoped, so I aimed and when I pulled the trigger. Well if you can see my eye and my fore head and also my nose. The scope wacked me a good one. My face was bleeding pretty bad that day.
> 
> It sure was a fun 2006 gun season for me,
> 
> Caznik


Nice buck Caz! Took me a couple of minutes to figure out it was you in the picture sporting the Grizzly Adams beard and no shades:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

tgafish said:


> Nice buck Caz! Took me a couple of minutes to figure out it was you in the picture sporting the Grizzly Adams beard and no shades:lol:


I had the same problem Rick. We're more used to Caz in his "Caz-Attack" fishing mode........:lol:


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I think we have a winner


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Overdew said:


> I think we have a winner


Spread?.......Inside or Outside???

Nice Buck!

And those does up there are also very nice!


----------



## UnkaD (Mar 11, 2003)

Shot 11-17-06 8pt 27 years hunting and this is what I got not a trophy but he's mine. Hmm to mount or not?? Might be another 27 years.


----------



## SEsteelheader (Mar 23, 2004)

A TRIPLE!!!!!! i was amazed









AND ALSO OUR DEER CAMP!!!!


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)




----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

KS bow kill. First time I missed the Firearm opener in 21 yrs, but well worth it.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

november 18th with muzzleloader








[/IMG]


----------



## Maydar1 (Oct 24, 2005)

Shot this buck on Nov. 5 my birthday in Jackson/Hillsdale county. 60 acres in Jackson connected to 13 in Hillsdale. The buck died in Jackson.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

MAYDAR1 that is a beaut of a buck.....


----------



## nightstalker (Nov 15, 2000)

NICE GOIN !!:yikes:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Took this one tonight with about 10 minutes of shooting light left. Was hunting over a brushy swamp. Trails had about 6 inches of standing water in them.

He came in straight at me. I first saw him at about 40 yards. There are a couple of trails that branch off and I was hoping he would take one. I don't like the straight on shot and got lucky. He had closed to about 30 yards when he heard something behind him, turned slightly right then turned to look back.

I checked to make sure there wasn't something bigger. Not seeing anything I put the cross hairs at the base of his neck and pulled the trigger.

Dropped him right in his tracks. Front leggs collapsed and he rocked back on his haunches.

Took him, as with the other with a Whites Muzzle Loading Technologies .504 cal, shooting a 480 grain slug and 90 grains of powder

Is a real nice deer. I tried to post a good close up of his rack. It is a nice rack with alot of character.

I have a perfect place for him on my wall. Looks like my season is done.........best of luck to the rest of you and be careful


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

3 bucks in '06. Am I missing something? Nice looking bucks . I think I answered my own question. Is that Missouri? Sorry. You a fireman? From where?
.
i figured after i posted that somone would think i was shady! but those out of state trips are great, yes i am a fire fighter, emt up here in higgins lake


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Can somebody give me a hand with the photo. When I hit "edit" the URL appears but it's not showing up in my post. Thanks in advance, Mike.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Mike, you're probably missing a step in the process. Here's a great, illustrated, step by step tutorial on posting photos here in MS. I keep this handy in my email drafts to help members out.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79297

Here's your bucks......Very nice!!!


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Whit1.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

My biggest bow buck to date this year, November 2.


----------



## JDHUNTER (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice two buck. glad u posted them


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

My best ever - by far. 4.5 yr old (DNR aged) 8 pt with a 17" inside spread taken with my Encore at about 70 yards on the Fri after Thanksgiving (Van Buren Co).










And on the Sat after Thanksgiving, my wife shot her FIRST buck - with her bow! It's not real big, but believe me, this is a trophy in our household!










This was all after my son got the season started with his FIRST buck, a 7 pt, during the youth hunt! To say it's been a season of blessings would be an understatement.


----------



## zeronine (Nov 25, 2005)

Please forgive the camera work...i was in camp alone for both seasons, so it was hard to setup a shot and use the camera timer to get the job done. here they are...

This huge 9 pt on 11-18-06 with my trusty old 300 savage model 99:

























This nice 8 pt on 12-4-06 with my T/C Encore 209x50:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for sharing the photos Z. Those first two have that vintage look to them. I'm not talking about you, but the style of photo. You don't look "vintage".........Hmmm! Or maybe ya do........:lol: 

Is your camp in the U.P.???


----------



## zeronine (Nov 25, 2005)

Whit...thanks for the compliments on the pics....i'm not too vintage, but newer models are out there  . My camp is in the UP and so i try to keep the old traditions alive - my woolrich, filson and saratelli are always visible around that place.


----------



## smokedog (Sep 14, 2006)

Those are a couple of nice ones! Nice work. I like the keeping of traditions, we all need more of that. Thanks.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Dig that coat there, Elmer!  

Just kidding. I have one similar that I wear all fall.

Fine lookin' bucks, too!:coolgleam


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

zeronine said:


> Whit...thanks for the compliments on the pics....i'm not too vintage, but newer models are out there  . My camp is in the UP and so i try to keep the old traditions alive - my woolrich, filson and saratelli are always visible around that place.


Is the Hwy 13 you refer to the forest hwy. in Delta County? We camped a few days in that area back in the late '90s.


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

Took this buck with my bow this year in North Dakota.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

dads 10 point 143"










Brother 8 point shot at 130 TC encore.... Scored 119 and some change 










Dad both kill.... Scroed 126 and some change 


Been a very good year for us... I have went with out to this point... I have passed several small bucks, saw 11 different bucks opening day of gun season but no shooters. All in all I have had a great season.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

A doe walked him out of the thick stuff on opening morning.


----------



## smokedog (Sep 14, 2006)

#*115*  







Today, 12:36 PM 
SMITTY1233







vbmenu_register("postmenu_1417623", true); 
Guide
Is that a home state deer? From where? Awesome looking buck.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2002)

Trying to find a CBM scorer in the Chelsea area to score my wifes 16 point that she shot on Oct.7th. We have tried the phone numbers listed on the CBM site from Howell to Milan and can't find anyone that is willing to take the time to score it. Any suggestions?


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Cabelas will usually have a day in January that the CBM measurers will score racks. Give them a call. Also, some Gander Mountain stores have events where CBM measurers score racks. Or You could call your local QDMA. I bet somebody there could point yopu in the right direction.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

smokedog said:


> #*115*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes all three bucks shot in Shiawassee county....


----------

